# Attn: 2knees - The "Widowmaker" at Nass



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Pat - got a new drop for ya at Nassahegan. The Widowmaker:












I haven't stumbled upon that one yet. I think I'll be skipping it when I do... :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2008)

if pat hit that, i would bow down every time i saw him.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> if pat hit that, i would bow down every time i saw him.



If/when I find it, I vow not to show him. I really don't want to be there for the carnage.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 8, 2008)

Brian, do you think this stuff is by the stuff we rode on stone that second time we rode the area. Thinking it was in the area towards the beginning of our ride.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 8, 2008)

dude.  thats nuts.

i'll never say no without seeing it in person but that looks a bit hairy for me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 8, 2008)

2knees said:


> dude.  thats nuts.
> 
> i'll never say no without seeing it in person but that looks a bit hairy for me.



family, work, skiing...  too many good things in life to try that madness.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 8, 2008)

Widowmaker is gone.


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> family, work, skiing...  too many good things in life to try that madness.



Agreed. But it's all relative.

There are things that I'm willing to try now that I never thought I would 5 months ago. Nevertheless, at some point common sense has to kick in...


----------



## Greg (Oct 8, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Widowmaker is gone.



For the well being of our mogul skiing brethren, that's probably a good thing.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Brian, do you think this stuff is by the stuff we rode on stone that second time we rode the area. Thinking it was in the area towards the beginning of our ride.



Looks like that area, but those huge jumps definitely weren't there.  Maybe because...



migs 01 said:


> Widowmaker is gone.



Was in the Stone road area?


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Was in the Stone road area?



not sure.  Looks like this now.

http://www.crankfire.com/galleries/picture.php?imageid=3647&f=1|7


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> not sure.  Looks like this now.
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/galleries/picture.php?imageid=3647&f=1|7



Hey! I can handle the Widowmaker now... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> not sure.  Looks like this now.
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/galleries/picture.php?imageid=3647&f=1|7



Yup, that's the place we're thinking of, it's right off of Stone rd.  Not very far from the entrance to the kitchen.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hey! I can handle the Widowmaker now... :lol:



The approach is pretty steep, and the 'landing' is real steep, washed out sand.  It's very similar to that steep shot on the blue trail (it's right next to it), but longer and wider.  When I last rode there I was by myself and didn't ride down the upper part (there's a bypass), mostly because I didn't know the condition of those ramps.  I did ride down the lower part, which was quite a rush.


----------

